# Elbow Grease



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

A quick wash and wax this morning. Decided to give Jayswax Ceramic wax a go. Seriously impressive stuff and is really long lasting.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Nice Colour & shiney rear wing. What's the rest of the TT like?  
Hoggy.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Nice Colour & shiney rear wing. What's the rest of the TT like?
> Hoggy.


Much the same


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job looks well


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

arpuc said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Nice Colour & shiney rear wing. What's the rest of the TT like?
> ...


Hi, I was hoping to see a nice side view including the wheels. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

There you go.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

arpuc said:


> There you go.


Hi, That's better. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

arpuc said:


> There you go.


 8)


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh wow that colour!! NICE


----------

